# Mad march Exeter excursion.



## Pikey (18 Feb 2014)

Any cycle chatters doing this?
Pikeys second audax


----------



## coffeejo (18 Feb 2014)

Alas no, but it sounds good. Hope the sun shine for you.


----------

